
Ask HN: What are your x questions to figure out the quality of a software team? - bwb
The Joel Test was the classic 12 questions to rate the quality of a software team, I was curious what you would ask now and if it has changed at all? Or, how you would improve it?<p>The Joel Test
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.joelonsoftware.com&#x2F;2000&#x2F;08&#x2F;09&#x2F;the-joel-test-12-steps-to-better-code&#x2F;<p>Do you use source control?
Can you make a build in one step?
Do you make daily builds?
Do you have a bug database?
Do you fix bugs before writing new code?
Do you have an up-to-date schedule?
Do you have a spec?
Do programmers have quiet working conditions?
Do you use the best tools money can buy?
Do you have testers?
Do new candidates write code during their interview?
Do you do hallway usability testing?
======
taurath
Tell me how ideas are brought up, prioritized, and implemented. What is the
process? The answer usually tells me how nice it is to work there at a given
position, and whether their process is stale and hasn’t scaled, or whether
it’s inherently a top down thing and they don’t want to hire independent
thinkers.

------
amirathi
When someone detects a bug with smallest possible fix (e.g. typo) how long
does it typically take from detection until all your users are able to
see/receive the fix.

------
maynman
How is the on-call rotation handled?

